# Friesian Sketch :D



## Ne0n Zero

Beginning sketch of a tattoo commission for a friend.


----------



## equiniphile

Wow. That is amazing! Can you draw my horses? I have a Paint Clydesdale, a Paso Fino, a miniature, and a Welsh....I can provide pics if you want! You're so good I would love if you could sketch my horses!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

equiniphile said:


> Wow. That is amazing! Can you draw my horses? I have a Paint Clydesdale, a Paso Fino, a miniature, and a Welsh....I can provide pics if you want! You're so good I would love if you could sketch my horses!


**** I can try. I have a very short attention span though so it may take a while x)
Pictures are awesome.


----------



## equiniphile

Lol k thanks ill post some pics. You can do whatever position you want them in....Here's my Paint Clydesdale:



















Here's my paso fino:

















^eww thats like a 6-yr old pic of me lol. Just take me out....he has basic horse conformation under the saddle


Here's the Welsh:











Here's my miniature mare:



















Again, thanks so much! Take all the time ya need lol


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360

wow that is awesome! you have a gift!


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Here you are.


----------



## eventerwannabe

My god you are GOOD! Very, very good.


----------



## jillybean1

ow wow ur great can u plzz do one for me of my pally saxon i would be very greatful

here he is


----------



## Attitude05

they are fantastic, you could make a business out of this LOL


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

HOLY COW! =) those are fantastic!
If you have some free time sometime and feel like drawing something.... *wink wink* haha.


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Please see my new thread "Free Horse Drawings: Photoshop/tablet" for updates and drawings.


----------



## I love Arabs

I love them how do you do them? is it a download or do you buy it in stores?


----------



## Ne0n Zero

I love Arabs said:


> I love them how do you do them? is it a download or do you buy it in stores?


****.. You buy it in stores. It's several hundreds of dollars though x_o


----------

